
Why Every Company Should Have APIs - motyard
http://motyar.blogspot.com/2012/11/why-every-company-should-have-apis.html#.UgyJfVKHozo.hackernews
======
dTal
Should be titled "In my tiny world, all companies provide software services
over the internet".

I've noticed this attitude across HN, and articles it links to. In particular,
"startup" refers to a particular narrow breed of dotcom-bubble style company.
I develop for a technology startup that uses custom software to help
accomplish its (unique) manufacturing goals. A lot of what I read on HN is
relevant to me, so I find it quite irksome when I come across a post that
doesn't even acknowledge the existence of a company like mine.

